# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Kimbo Slice

## THA GONZ

He guys just found out that a guy from my gym who just happens to be a Boston Cop knocked out Kimbo Slice in his last fight. He is training for the UFC and is supposedly a good prospect! Here is the article: http://news.bostonherald.com/localRe...rticleid=57163

It doesn't really get in to to much detail about the Kimbo Slice fight it just said that he wins. But in the video for sale and on the news it shows the knock out. 

Good Stuff

----------


## Rob

I saw that fight on the net... Only reason why he won was because Kimbo was f*cking worn out and tired half way through, he has no endurance..that guy lasted longer and thats why he took over at the end when kimbo wasnt even defending himself anymore..just letting himself be hit...he was too tired!. Im pro-Kimbo, if they would of had 2 mintue rounds or what not, No doubt Kimbo would of won.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Anyone have a WORKING link?

----------


## Iowa

> Anyone have a WORKING link?


Or ANY Kimbo links for that matter. Ive seen the one when hes fighting the other cat in the back yard so anyone other than that...

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Found one. Almost looks fixed...just like that backyard one. That one was so bogus.

http://www.notworksafe.com/videos/vi...nonvsKimbo.mov

----------


## Iowa

> Found one. Almost looks fixed...just like that backyard one. That one was so bogus.
> 
> http://www.notworksafe.com/videos/vi...nonvsKimbo.mov


thanks MBH

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Both fighters would get destroyed by any decent MMA.

----------


## BigMike J

> I saw that fight on the net... Only reason why he won was because Kimbo was f*cking worn out and tired half way through, he has no endurance..that guy lasted longer and thats why he took over at the end when kimbo wasnt even defending himself anymore..just letting himself be hit...he was too tired!. Im pro-Kimbo, if they would of had 2 mintue rounds or what not, No doubt Kimbo would of won.


That's the only reason he won  :Hmmmm:  

Kimpos azz got owned plain and simple. If he was a better fighter his ass would not have got winded after a few minutes of duking it out.

Kimpo almost won? I almost won the ****ing lottery. Almost isn't shiet.

That's my 0.2

----------


## Iowa

> Kimpo almost won? I almost won the ****ing lottery. Almost isn't shiet.
> 
> That's my 0.2


ROFLMAO. Nice  :ROFLOL:

----------


## imann

> That's the only reason he won  
> 
> Kimpos azz got owned plain and simple. If he was a better fighter his ass would not have got winded after a few minutes of duking it out.
> 
> Kimpo almost won? I almost won the ****ing lottery. Almost isn't shiet.
> 
> That's my 0.2


Fvck almost...........the man is tough....but against a well trained and conditioned fighter,he's gonna' lose everytime!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

yeah, kimbo looked like a much better boxer actually

buddy sure took a beating (the cop), and I would agree that kimbo got KO'd more due to exhaustion than head trauma, but again like Big Mike says, kimbo still lost

----------


## Div1Wrestler

kimbo got beat by a B/C level mma fighter...... your fighting prep is just as important as the fight itself...... Kimbo showed up and wasnt ready,or maybe thats how long he lasts anywho.... He should go back to the back yard where him and Team Kimbo(bunch of fattys) belong.......

----------


## Rob

PLUS...lets not forget the other dude cheated at times,, whats with his head locking and knees to the face?? its boxing rules...which he broke

----------


## imann

It is an under ground bare knuckle brawl, he says he is a street fighter and in a street fight elbows,knees,head-butts,etc.-all that sh*t goes.The cop was just a tougher man,hands down!

----------


## Rob

Its boxing rules street fight... heres his story


Kimbo Slice (amazingly that's his last name) is an ex-con who did ten years of hard time but was finally released about 10 months ago. He fights in underground boxing matches from time to time winning purses that range from 3-10 thousand gs. This year alone, he's 9-1. His lone loss was suffered when his opponent used mace. Kimbo acknowledges the loss because he says, "I shoulda kicked his ass much faster and knocked the bitch out cold. And before the fight we said no weapons, but didn't say no mace." 

Backed by the owner of a popular Miami based porn website, Kimbo earned his first 10 thousand dollar purse when he knocked out that same opponent in a rematch. The bout took but a mere 10 seconds. Not taking any chances, Kimbo pounced on his opponent 5 times after he was out cold.

Kimbo is well aware that underground fighting is illegal but he cannot help it. He can't earn a decent living through legit means because of his prison track record. If you were a big bad ass in his situation and someone came up to you and said, "I know someone who will fight you for 10 grand heads up", you might consider it also. 

Kimbo is now considering turning pro through the advice of his cousin, Emmanuel Augustus, and local boxing trainers in Miami. Once he turns pro, he will leave his underground fighting days behind. As he contemplates the countless possibilities, Kimbo will continue to fight in underground battles to provide for himself and his disabled mother. As Kimbo so eloquently put it, "That's how a ****a eat."


If you know any non-pro who is willing to wager 5-10 gs to go up against Kimbo in a boxing rules street fight, email his manager at [email protected]

----------


## imann

Why don't you just suck him off little rob? Way to type exactly what his website says...............is the miami porn mogul paying you too?

----------


## Rob

no need to bring in profanity? Are you just upset that I corrected you? Wow, i feel like im gonna get my internet ass kicked

----------


## Gorgoroth_

The rules to the fight said NOTHING about knees .

Kimbo's team told Gannon no kicks with the shin or foot , they said nothing about knees.

Also , Kimbo started grappling first. he tried to do a double leg on gannon and one point he had gannon on the ground and was hitting him in the face. At another point in the match Kimbo shoved gannon , put against and almost up and over a wall - those aren't " boxing " rules . 

Gannon put kimbo in the " cow catcher " ( thats what It was called when I wreslted ) to defend himself from the double leg . 

Face it - if it was a sanctioned MMA match kimbo would have been raped .

----------


## BigMike J

> The rules to the fight said NOTHING about knees .
> 
> Kimbo's team told Gannon no kicks with the shin or foot , they said nothing about knees.
> 
> Also , Kimbo started grappling first. he tried to do a double leg on gannon and one point he had gannon on the ground and was hitting him in the face. At another point in the match Kimbo shoved gannon , put against and almost up and over a wall - those aren't " boxing " rules . 
> 
> Gannon put kimbo in the " cow catcher " ( thats what It was called when I wreslted ) to defend himself from the double leg . 
> 
> Face it - if it was a sanctioned MMA match kimbo would have been raped .


Kimpos ass would have lost in the first 2 mintues of the fight if it was MMA.

----------


## imann

Definetly have to agree with mike and gorgorth.Gannon was just a beter fighter-boxing,grappling,endurance,ring presence,etc........that is why he won and no little rob you were not correcting sh*t.Don't start up with me....you remember how smart you looked last time, it would be my pleasure to humilate you once more.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

poor guy, i hope he doesn't get into to much trouble

----------


## billy_ba

those rules were so biased towards kimbo, if this was a straight mma match kimbo would have lost in 30 seconds.

----------


## imann

Agreed  :Shutthefup:   :Shutthefup:

----------


## THA GONZ

My trainer trained gannon for boxing before he started MMA and still spars with him from time to time at my gym. I heard he is a pretty good boxer too. Everyone says he's just relentless!! Very tough guy!

----------


## suzuki99

i want to fight iceberg or what ever that qu33rs name is

----------


## mr keef

Can anyone send me these fights as im in the uk and the links necer seem to work from that site......cheers all!!  :Smilie:

----------


## stocky121

ok here's one http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ht=kimbo+slice

----------

